
Show HN: CLI for fault-tolerant and scalable app callbacks faster than cron - dosy
https://github.com/dosyago-corp/kairoi?ref=hn
======
dosy
Hello, this makes it easy to do:

    
    
      kairoi every 1 second for 2 hours \ 
        PUT https://api.example.com/cache
        --body={action:"garbage-collect"}
    

to create a recurring webhook that calls back to your URL, on intervals as
fast as 1 second. The system ought to be fault-tolerant and scalable, and
there's free API keys. So check it out. If you want to buy a key for yourself,
here's a coupon to get 70% off month 1: TOTALRECALL

The API is only for creating and deleting timers. There's no way to get all
timers created with a key. If you're interested in the actual API behind the
CLI check out the docs: [https://dosyago-corp.github.io/pocketwatch-
api/](https://dosyago-corp.github.io/pocketwatch-api/)

